# Ikea?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Am I missing something or do they not offer online ordering and a delivery service?

We'd like to order some stuff for our guest apartment but it looks like they allow you to make a shopping list online but then have to go to the shop to order anything...... and as my nearest one is over 2 hours away, I'm not sure it's worth the hassle!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> Am I missing something or do they not offer online ordering and a delivery service?
> 
> We'd like to order some stuff for our guest apartment but it looks like they allow you to make a shopping list online but then have to go to the shop to order anything...... and as my nearest one is over 2 hours away, I'm not sure it's worth the hassle!


Ours is 2½ hours each way. Nope, you can't order online (quite why, I don't know) but what you can do now is prepare and print your shopping list, hand it in at a desk, pay plus a picking charge and a delivery charge and leave them to it. You don't even have to go and pull the stuff off the shelves (although it can be financially worthwhile with regard to the little bits that might push the total bill into a higher delivery charge band). The picking is worthwhile especially if you are going to be getting heavy, bulky stuff (albeit flat pack), e.g. wardrobes. mattresses, etc. Hey presto, a week or two later, it arrives at your door, and you can even ask them to deliver it to the rooms/floors you want. We had our last two deliveries taken all the way up to the attic (third floor).


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info but stuff that for a lark....... I'd rather pay more elsewhere than dance to that ridiculous tune.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You more likely to pay less elsewhere and not have a delivery charge


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Their prices for the particular items we wanted are very competitive indeed but despite that, I've got better things to do with my life than waste a day driving to Lisbon just to hand an order form in and be told how much they want to charge me for delivery....... even if ot does cost me more.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

TM certain items like sofas and wardrobes are available for online shopping as far as I understand Loja Online - IKEA


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Sibhan.... we'd already seen that but it's all the more expensive stuff....... we're furnishing our guest apartment and are looking more at price than anything else and the cheaper items aren't there. 

We don't see any point in going for the higher priced stuff when it'll only be used for a few weeks of the year.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Call me!!!!!


----------

